

32bit Windows can use more than 3GB of RAM, MS just doesn't want you too - asmosoinio
http://www.geoffchappell.com/viewer.htm?doc=notes/windows/license/memory.htm

======
spitfire
This article is wrong. Microsoft doesn't want you to use PAE, because it's
crap.

It was a weird XMS sort of memory extension developed for enteprise
applications on the Pentium Pro. Supporting it adds all sorts of weird corner
cases that have to be dealt with in the operating system. It is a good thing
MS doesn't support it, it's the right technical choice.

Much better to go with a straight flat 64bit address space than hacked up
crap. Anyone who remembers segments and offsets can tell you how horrible it
is.

~~~
acexman
64bit is the only way to address 32bit addressing limit. it's related to 32bit
chip architecture not to particular operating system. what's amusing is the
length of the article. putting that much effort into article (and research)
without finding basic things about computers their architecture deserves more
than few points down.

~~~
st3fan
I think you need to re-read the article. It is not about going around the 32
bit address-space limit. It is about utilizing all available memory in a 32
bit system. Which has everything to do with the operating system.

~~~
acexman
yep, it kinda reminds me to a those small pieces of software that would double
your physical memory for 39$.

------
ScottWhigham
Anyone have a mirror? "The server is temporarily unable to service your
request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try
again later. "

~~~
furyg3
Seems like his provider didn't want him 'two' use 'to' much of their ram
either... :)

I think this might be the article (google cache):
[http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:Li-1XUnINOUJ:www.geoffc...](http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:Li-1XUnINOUJ:www.geoffchappell.com/notes/windows/license/memory.htm+geoff+chappel+32+bit+3+gb&hl=en&client=firefox-a&strip=1)

------
anigbrowl
So MS explains this in a simplistic and patronizing manner to their general
customers without going into all the technical details...details that 95% of
them probably don't want to know.

Meantime, the price of 64-bit Windows is the same as 32-bit windows, and last
I looked MS would swap your Vista DVD for free on request if you realized you
should have bought 64-bit. So why do I care?

------
Dave_Kean
speling faile.

------
TweedHeads
"Representations made by Microsoft about memory limits for Windows Vista are
misleading or illegal."

Or both...

